# Heat Lamp and Basking Spot



## DannyRoe (Sep 29, 2012)

I've just started to build up my first vivarium, and am currently doing some custom background work to the walls of the viv. It is a Vivexotic model measuring 48x15x15 (I now wish I went for the 2ft high and deep model). I had planned to stick a nice little bearded dragon in there, but I am still debating before I go any further.

The main concern I have is with the height of the tank, and how low a heat lamp would hang down inside the viv. From what I gather, the basking spot would have to be the floor. Any measurements on how low your heat lamps hang down once installed would be very helpful.

I want to know my options and fully decide on what I pet I want before I start building any interior structures, so any feedback from you guys and gals would be appreciated. Given the size of my vivarium, is there any other species you could recommend that would feel nice at home?


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

I aim for a distance of at least 10" between the spot bulb and basking site. That's for a beardy it may differ for different lizards. Seeing as you only have 15" to work with and you can minus at least 3 for the bulb and holder I'd agree the basking spot would have to be the floor or a low rock or log. I'snt ideal but doable. If you want to keep the heat source mounted in the viv a halogen might save about 5cm. If it were my viv I would cut a large round hole in the roof of the viv and attach mesh on the inside. You can them sit a bulb and dome reflector in this hole on top of the mesh, then you can have a basking spot 4-5" off the viv floor.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

tomcannon said:


> I aim for a distance of at least 10" between the spot bulb and basking site. That's for a beardy it may differ for different lizards. Seeing as you only have 15" to work with and you can minus at least 3 for the bulb and holder I'd agree the basking spot would have to be the floor or a low rock or log. I'snt ideal but doable. If you want to keep the heat source mounted in the viv a halogen might save about 5cm. If it were my viv I would cut a large round hole in the roof of the viv and attach mesh on the inside. You can them sit a bulb and dome reflector in this hole on top of the mesh, then you can have a basking spot 4-5" off the viv floor.


 this is the way i go :notworthy:


----------



## DannyRoe (Sep 29, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> If it were my viv I would cut a large round hole in the roof of the viv and attach mesh on the inside. You can them sit a bulb and dome reflector in this hole on top of the mesh, then you can have a basking spot 4-5" off the viv floor.


This definitely seems like a better option and would allow me to get creative with my structures. Would I be correct in assuming that this would make the top of the vivarium quite unappealing? In which case I reckon that creating a wooden cover the same size as the viv to hide the lamp and store things would be the ideal way to go.


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

DannyRoe said:


> This definitely seems like a better option and would allow me to get creative with my structures. Would I be correct in assuming that this would make the top of the vivarium quite unappealing? In which case I reckon that creating a wooden cover the same size as the viv to hide the lamp and store things would be the ideal way to go.


It really depends I guess. I certainly wouldn't want to have it as a permanent fixture on a display viv but each to there own. I think that sounds like a good idea, make sure you post some pics.


----------

